# What to feed a buck for weight gain?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hiya everyone :wave:

I just acquired a new buck. He is 17 months old and needs some groceries.The previous owner said he was too worried about breeding and had lost some weight.
I'd like to give him a mix of sweet 18%, alfalfa pellets and beet pulp, but what amount would be ok and not cause concern for UC? 

I have AC on hand I can give for prevention, but I don't know the dose.The loose minerals he will get are manna pro so they have some AC in them.He has been tearing those up.I think the groceries would be worth the risk.He is a sable saanen and is 90 # at 1 year 5 months old. He stands 28" at the withers...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone know the dose for preventative AC? And how to give it?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I tbs a day. I worry about uc too and have no idea how to figure the right ratio with the hay so I give it to my bucks. I tried to put it In their grain and that was a joke, I ground up the grain and put it in but they waisted a lot just so they wouldn't eat it. So I put it in their water lol. I have 3 bucks and their water lasts 2 days so I just put 6 tbs In their water  
As for what to feed your buck I think basically anything he will eat lol. I'm really no help there but have been feeding mine free choice alfalfa hay with free choice alfalfa pellets just in case they run out of hay during the grain. The one buck still need a lot more weight on him so he gets 16% pellet, it's called show master I believe and some added calf manna and boss. The other 2 just get the 16% since the one is about perfect weight and the other will destroy my fence if he doesn't feel special lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I feed a grain that has AC in it to my boys.. Or if that wasn't an option, I would buy Manna Pro Minerals for them.. Much easier then trying to get them to take it other wise IMO..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What type of hay is he being fed?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Southern States goat mineral has AC in it, but it is WAAAY cheaper than Manna Pro.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Prevention: 1 tsp per goat daily. Treatment: 1 Tbsp per goat daily.

It can also be used for drain cleaner, stainless steel cleaner, cleans your dish washer real nice, etc. It's acid, don't overdo it...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Prevention: 1 tsp per goat daily. Treatment: 1 Tbsp per goat daily.
> 
> It can also be used for drain cleaner, stainless steel cleaner, cleans your dish washer real nice, etc. It's acid, don't overdo it...


Ooooppppsss I was wrong. But I ran out and looked at the measuring spoon and that was right.....had brain failure there lol
Good to know what else you can use it on since I have a bag that's gonna last me about 20 years

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

I've used Supremo Supercharger to put weight on milking does, and I'm sure it will work with bucks too. It is very similar to Calf Manna, but somewhat cheaper.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I find that bucks actually gain weight better on more lower protein food. High protein just makes them nervous and hyper.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, thanks guys!
I am giving him free choice hay...saltey~it is an organic mix of timothy, orchard, brome, and clover.
I have started him on a lot right now....he is getting treated for Mworm with safeguard @ 1cc per 7 lbs and Ivomec SQ @ 1cc per 40 lbs. Each is a five day treatment.

He has had 3 days of Valbazen at 1cc per 25lbs and is on DiMethox 40% at 1cc per 16 pounds day one and 2-5 is 1cc per 32 lbs.

I felt I should be aggressive as he had some weakness in his legs, some balding spots along his sides and has been on pasture.The previous owner said she has had another goat with Mworm this year.
He is 90# at 28" tall.....

He is getting probiotics in his water, fresh loose minerals (Manna Pro) and baking soda was given for the first 2 days. He tore it up.

Copper will be given as soon as my order comes in as he has a lot of red hair on him.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I find that bucks actually gain weight better on more lower protein food. High protein just makes them nervous and hyper.


Hmmm, I am giving sweet goat 18%...and alfalfa pellets. He gets 1 cup of each two times a day....I thought about adding beet pulp....what do you think?

Also, he is the opposite of hyper...he is really mellow....not what I am used to anyhow :lol:
That was one thing that concerned me. But his appetite is good...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> As for what to feed your buck I think basically anything he will eat lol. The other 2 just get the 16% since the one is about perfect weight and the other will destroy my fence if he doesn't feel special lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:ROFL: I know what you mean!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Goathiker- that is so interesting! I know excess protein can cause behavior issues in dogs - I never thought about it in goats!!!

Stephanie - because you are feeding a free choice grass hay you can safely add quite a bit more alfalfa safely. I would work him up to 1.5 lbs per day if it were me. Beet pulp can certainly be added and I would feed him 2 cups of it mixed with 1 cup of the sweet feed. Sounds like you've got him covered for every parasite on earth! Haha! Maybe have a fecal done in 2 weeks to confirm and focus on getting the minerals up to snuff. Is he eating the Manna Pro?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, he dove into it the first two days.He also got selenium/e gel.I have given him one cup each of the sweet and alfalfa two times a day...should I add a cup of beet pulp to each feeding? Slowly of course!.here is a few pics of him...see the way he scratches? He does not have excessive flakes or anything. I wonder if it is mineral deficiency making him itch? See all the red? That looks like copper deficiency to me...his hair is also very coarse...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, he has some mineral issues. Is he getting his 400 mg vit D daily? It's that time and they can't use their minerals with out it. 

I would rather see you use whole oats as opposed to beet pulp. They are the same fat but have a lot more nutrition. Make sure they are whole though, rolling them ruins the content. Add another cup of alfalfa with them. I'll work up a profile on that ration in a few.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jill...what do you mean 400 mg of vit d? I have probiotics in the water....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Vitamin D gelcaps. Everyone above a certain line should be taking them and giving them to their goats. Can't remember which parallel right off hand. You're further north than I am though. I give them from Oct 1 through May 30.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm, I had no idea! I'd be interested to know what the parallels are...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll look it up as soon as dinner's done :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Uhhh...it's 11pm here....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's only 8:00 here. DH's been working 12 hour days the last couple weeks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, it's everyone above the 43rd parallel should take 400 mg and above the 51st should take 600 mg. 

2 cups alfalfa pellets, 1 cup 18% chow, and 1 cup whole oats comes out to 15% protein. 
2 cups alfalfa pellets, 1 cup 18% chow, and 1 cup beet pulp pellets is 12% protein.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok so do you think I should do beet pulp instead so it'd be lower protein?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think 12% is too low. I would do the oats which also contain a good portion of vitamins for health. 
Beet Pulp contains fat but, very little of anything else. They are almost just empty calories.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok Jill...I will add the whole oats.....


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Nubian buck will not eat hay. Any kind of hay, never has and obviously never will. He is the size of a pony and skinny as a rail. I use Beet pulp (soaked), high fiber/low protein horse pellets and Omegatin supplement (a high fat supplement for weight gain and "cool calories" for energy and stamina to keep him going and help him gain some weight. He just came home from a lease and is anorexic looking. I am starting him on his diet, so he should be starting to put weight on soon.

And no, he has been vetted several times and there is no medical reason for his hay aversion. The poop head just doesn't want to eat hay.

Beet pulp contains calcium and is high in energy and both kinds of healthy fiber (soluable and insoluable). It contains 1059 calories per pound, which is higher than any other source of fiber (hay and pasture, even alfalfa).

http://www.goatworld.com/nutrition/beetpulppellets.shtml


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Another article about BP, it came from an equine article, but the values are the same no matter what is eating it.

Myth: "Beet pulp is a just a filler."
Most old-timers will tell you beet pulp has no nutrition, "it's just a filler." Again, science has proved otherwise. Beet pulp is the fibrous material left over after the sugar is extracted from sugar beets. It's an excellent source of digestible fibre for the horse, goat or cattle and can be fed in addition to, or instead of, hay. Recent research has shown that the fibre in beet pulp is easier to digest than the fibre in hays. In fact, horses and other livestock may derive as much energy from beet pulp as they do from oats (Table 4). In other words, a pound of (dry) beet pulp has almost the same amount of calories as a pound of oats. Because beet pulp provides these calories as fibre (as opposed to the starch in grains), it can be safely fed in larger amounts without the risk of colic or laminitis associated with feeding a large amount of grain. Furthermore, the protein content of beet pulp (averaging 8 to 12%) is comparable to most grains and good-quality grass hays (Table 4). And, beet pulp also provides a reasonable source of calcium, intermediate between the high calcium in alfalfa and the lower calcium content of grass hays, but much higher than grains (Table 4).
Whether used as a source of forage or as a replacement for oats, beet pulp is a useful addition to the diet of many types of livestock. Beet pulp has been successfully fed at levels up to 50% of the horse's total ration (approximately 10 lbs for a 1000 lb horse). More commonly, owners choose to feed 2 to 5 lbs of beet pulp per day. The high digestibility of beet pulp makes it a good choice for livestiock that are "hard keepers" (it's very good for encouraging weight gain), as well as with dental problems, or older animals who have trouble chewing or digesting other types of forage. Beet pulp is also used as a grain replacement in the diets of horses that suffer from tying up (providing calories as fibre rather than starch). And the low potassium content of beet pulp makes it an ideal forage replacement for horses with HYPP. Finally, endurance riders favour beet pulp because its high water holding capacity provides the horse with a larger reservoir of fluid in the digestive tract that can be used to help prevent dehydration.
Table 4: Comparison of the nutrients in beet pulp with the nutrients in other common feeds.*
Feed: Fiber(Confused Energy(MCal/kg) Protein(Confused Calcium(Confused
Beet Pulp 20 3.15 10-12 0.70
Oats 11 3.30 12 0.09
Barley 6 3.70 13 0.05
Alfalfa Hay 28 2.30 15-18 1.30
Timothy Hay 35 1.95 6-9 0.35
*Please note these are average nutrient values and are presented on a 100% dry matter basis.
Myth: "Beet pulp must be soaked before you feed it."
"If you don't soak beet pulp before feeding it, it'll swell up and rupture the horse's stomach." "Beet pulp will swell up in your horse's esophagus and cause choke if you don't soak it first." These are just a couple of the diabolical warnings surrounding the feeding of beet pulp. Because beet pulp seems to "grow" when water is added, somebody surmised that it could be a hazard if fed dry because it would absorb saliva and gastric juices, swell up, and block the esophagus or cause the stomach to burst. Although inaccurate, these evil predictions deter many owners from even trying beet pulp.
Beet pulp may soak up water like a sponge, but it cannot soak up saliva quickly enough to expand in the esophagus and cause choke. Instead, choke associated with beet pulp (particularly the pelleted form) is often in response to the particle size and the aggressive feeding behaviour, rather than the actual feed itself. Animals that bolt their feed without sufficient chewing, or do not have adequate access to water, are far more likely to choke, regardless of the type of feed, compared to horses that eat at a more leisurely rate.
Nor is it likely that dry beet pulp will rupture the stomach. The equine stomach holds 2 to 4 gallons. This volume is equivalent to 4.5 to 9.5 pounds of dry beet pulp, which is more than most horses receive in a single meal. Likewise, most food that enters the stomach passes on to the small intestine within 15 minutes or less—and for those of you who have timed how long it takes beet pulp to expand, it's longer than 15 minutes. Assuming free access to water, horses will voluntarily drink enough water to adequately process any amount of beet pulp consumed (1.5 to 2 litres per pound of beet pulp). Along with this drinking water, fluid is constantly entering the digestive tract, so beet pulp will not "suck the horse dry." Ultimately, the 40 to 50 gallon capacity of the equine digestive tract is more than sufficient to contain even a very large meal of beet pulp. The only horse in danger of a gastric rupture is one suffering from impaction or other severe lack of normal peristaltic movement.
So, contrary to popular belief, you don't have to soak beet pulp (either the pelleted or shredded form) in water to feed it safely. Research at several universities, including some of my own studies, have fed dry beet pulp in amounts up to 50% of the total diet without choke or other adverse reactions. Likewise, many, many tons of dry beet pulp-based feeds are fed annually without incidence. For example, most commercial feeds designed for geriatric horses contain large amounts of beet pulp and are fed straight out of the bag without being soaked first. If you choose not to soak the beet pulp before feeding it, make sure your horse has access to as much good, clean water as he wants (which should be the case no matter what you feed).
Although soaking beet pulp is not necessary, there are several good reasons for wetting it down before you feed it. Soaking beet pulp may make the feed easier to chew, particularly for older horses with bad teeth. Soaked beet pulp may also be more tasty and it provides a useful method for hiding minerals or medications. If your horse gobbles down his feed or is prone to choke, it might be a good idea to soak your beet pulp. And while horses will drink water on their own, pre-soaked beet pulp is a good way to get some water into your horses, particularly in the winter when they may not be as inclined to drink what they need. So, if soaking beet pulp fits into your feeding management, by all means, do it. You don't have to soak beet pulp overnight-most of the expansion takes place within the first 3 to 4 hours.
__________________


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

From experience: beet pulp isn't the most choice form of fiber out there (good hay/pasture is), and you have to adjust for its nutritional profile (like everything else) and feed it correctly...but those last two are pretty much the same for any foodstuff; some goats do seem to have issues with it, but for some it can be a good thing -- like everything else, it isn't the one true way or the greatest evil to afflict the world.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So what if I used 1c sweet, 1 c alfalfa, 1 c beet pulp and 1c oats? 
This guy is really pretty thin under all the hair.....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

13% the problem is that the beet pulp doesn't have enough calcium to off set the oats. Now 2 cups alfalfa, 1 cup sweet, 1 cup oats, and 1 cup beep pulp is 14% and balanced. It still works out to less than a pound and a half of food so giving him that twice a day would equal almost 3 pounds.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So you're saying 10 cups total a day?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes but remember, 6 cups of that is forage not grains. So it's only 4 cups of grains most sweet feed is a pound a pint and oats are a pound a quart. That make 1 1/2 lbs of grains properly balanced with 1 1/2 lbs of calcium rich forage.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome Jill....I will get the oats at the feed store this weekend!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update: So Alex is now getting 2 meals a day of 2c alfalfa pellets,1c oats,1c sweet goat 18%...hoping to add the beet pulp this week.
He is gaining, tomorrow I will try to remember to weight tape him, but I can feel he has more to his back bone...it is not quite as triangular.
His legs are doing much better after 2 doses of sel/e gel..Thanks Jill! Now to await the copper bolus results!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well we got the beet pulp today and started that tonight.He loves it....he only got 1/4 c. And..........His weight has increased 12.5 lbs in 3 weeks.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now if I can get my other buck straight...lol...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Up another 5 lbs  he is now getting 7 1/2 cups a day total. I went to once a day feeding to give myself a break on chores since the girls are drying off....he gets 3c Alfalfa, 1 1/2 sweet, 1 1/2 whole oats and 1 1/2 beet pulp...and he cries for it too! he is becoming spoiled I dare say


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So glad to hear they are doing well, I'm taking an adventure into Chaffe Hay, OMG I'm impressed so far. I am now completely GMO free. (and have a bigger feed bill).


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How much do you pay for Chaffaye Goathiker? I would like to try it again, but I paid $24.00 a bag last year, and my brats wouldn't touch it;(


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm paying $14.99 for 50 lbs. and I'm rationing it. Girls get 2# a day, boys get 1.5# day mixed with their whole oats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So with chaff hay do you still use regular hay?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

14.99 I can do.... Maybe I'll try that website again. I've been paying $17.49 for alfalfa.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think you do nygoatmom.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, they are still getting a rationed amount of orchard grass hay.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't you find it harder to ration? I am so bad...I'd rather keep it full so they don't complain :lol:
Awesome that you can do GMO free....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Don't you find it harder to ration? I am so bad...I'd rather keep it full so they don't complain :lol:
> Awesome that you can do GMO free....


Me too, but at 15.49 - 17.49 a bale I have too. I have a bunch of regular grass hay that they don't eat unless they have too, so I fill the rest of the feeder with that stuff..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

well my hay is grass hay and it's 4.50 a bale....lol....so not too bad. The alfalfa pellets are controlled though


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had about 78 bales of regular hay put up @ $4.00 a bale. I was going to feed that and alfalfa pellets until the girls kidded out. For some strange reason they won't touch alfalfa pellets after they kid, so I got regular alfalfa. Turns out more than half of the grass hay had to be damp when processed because it's moldy on the inside I still have about 20 or so bales that appear good, I just smell it before feeding. That's when I started to buy orchard as well. Turns out all they want is alfalfa.. BRATS!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man...that's too bad  Can you get a refund for the moldy bales? Or exchange? I'd be livid.....

I have found with the pellets I have to add them slow for a new goat....it takes some of them a while to eat them, but so far I have had success with all of them eating it. I start out with less than 1/4 cup in their sweet feed and work it up slowly til they don't realize it's more alfalfa than sweet :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh man...that's too bad  Can you get a refund for the moldy bales? Or exchange? I'd be livid.....
> 
> I have found with the pellets I have to add them slow for a new goat....it takes some of them a while to eat them, but so far I have had success with all of them eating it. I start out with less than 1/4 cup in their sweet feed and work it up slowly til they don't realize it's more alfalfa than sweet :lol:


We tried, did no good;( My uncle tried too no luck... He won't be baling next season as we are going to have the animals in there during the spring summer months... I'll be buying hay elsewhere...

They pig out on alfalfa pellets about 6 months after they kid out, but waste most of it until then. So I just give them a sprinkle on top of their grain until they eat it all...

I'm going to try the Chaffaye to see if they eat it... I tried last year and they wouldn't touch it... I'll wait until the kinders leave though...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any luck on selling?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My 2 kinder girls are basically sold. I'm going to try to bottle feed the kids so she can get them sooner, since I get about 3 quarts from Bella and a quart and a half from Sunday, I'll have enough milk to bottle feed. Considering calling the meat guy to sell him all 3 of my bucks, and little Bonnie a small kinder doeling who is too small to breed. I haven't made that call yet... Still debating. Bella's son will be leaving at the 1st of the year to Prince of Whales AK... Then I'll just have the kids to sell if I go with this plan.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good enough...I find having only 3 does and 2 bucks easier....I usually keep 2-3 meat boys too for a year.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I want a Nubian, so I'm planning on 4 does and no bucks until this time next year, then I'll sell him after he breeds them... I wanna try it that way for a year to see how it works out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update on Alex: He has just gotten a second copper bolus and is gaining steadily. He was 90 lbs when he came here and is now 128 lbs. The longer red, coarse hair is falling out but he still has his undercoat...he looks very scruffy but his behavior is telling me he feels really good


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to hear;-)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks rebel....I have high hopes for his spring coat....just frustrated his previous owner was supposed to mail me his papers and hasn't responded to my emails or phone messages.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update: Alex has gone from 90 lbs to 142 so far. I have added 3/4 cup of calf manna to his feed as well. Body wise he is looking so much better! Now for his coat to come in....he is also getting 2 vitamin e capsules once a week....
So Alex now gets 3c alfalfa, 1 1/2c sweet 18, 1 1/2c beet pulp shreds, 1 1/2 c whole oats and 3/4 c calf manna daily. Whew! This buck has taken a lot of feed to get into better shape....but it's worth it. He still doesn't look fat...believe it or not....but he looks much, much healthier.
I am so anxious for his new coat to come in!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just did the math...he has gained 3.25 lbs a week since he came here.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see him when his dark shiny coat comes through - is he blowing any winter woolies yet? I've got two does shedding right now despite the frigid temps and there is SO much fur in their stalls!

I never got to ask - is/was one of his horns broken when you got him? I just noticed it again in his original photos!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes saltey...his horns are "scurs" lol....but that one was loose when I got him and is now pretty solid...doesn't hinder him so they're gonna stay.
He actually has almost no coat right now..all along his sides is "fluff" and no hair...along his spine he has hair but he still looks pretty rough. He's had 2 copper boluses and I am looking into vit a,d,e gel...he gets the two e capsules once a week. I am thinking his coat will be the last to come in and improve...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Zinc may also be an issue if he is having a hard time regrowing hair, but you would typically see thin or missing hair on the face or ears! I bet the copper is really helping with the strength of those scurs!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I thought of zinc too...may just buy some human capsules and give him some...he's not losing hair on his face or ears, but he has still got itchiness on his body and has lost most of his hair like I said along his sides. :shrug: 

Yeah it may be the copper as to why his horn is not loose now...

If winter would ever end they might think about growing in their spring coats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SaltelyLove, With giving zinc, how often should it be given, say human zinc pills, 50 mg each pill and how much per weight?
Overdosing it can do harm as well and I am not sure of the right dosage and frequency to a deficient goat or prevention of deficiency?
I have a itchy goat even without lice or mites, just itchy, I am thinking a zinc deficiency?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really like zinpro. It comes in powder form. I used to get it for the alpacas and you only had to use like a quarter teaspoon. I think they have it packaged for dogs now so you could probably guesstimate a dosage and adjust as necessary.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have heard lots of good things about the zinpro! 
And seems easy to dose


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Zinpro is the best I've heard as well. Unfortunately it is SO difficult to know what exactly is the right amount with each of the minerals...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

well, I know Dave said he takes 333% daily...lol...so I would imagine one daily would be ok. I'm going to look up this zinpro...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Taking too much zinc can cause vomiting, nausea, loss of appetite, diarrhea, headaches and abdominal cramps, according to ODS. Adults should take in no more than 40 mg zinc daily. Taking in excessive amounts, such as 4 g zinc gluconate, which equals 570 mg elemental zinc, can lead to severe vomiting within 30 minutes. Zinc overdose can lead to kidney failure that will cause death, according to ACS.
You can suffer zinc due to a single overdose or by ingesting too much zinc over a period of time, according to ACS. If you are seeking to boost your immune system, taking too much zinc will backfire. Overdose will lead to a weakened immune system as well as fatigue, chills and fever. If you take high doses over long periods of time, you may also increase your risk for urinary tract problems such as infections. An intake of 100 to 300 mg daily can cause chronic toxicity, according to the Sloan-Kettering Memorial Cancer Center in New York. Ingesting more than 100 mg daily may increase your risk of prostate cancer
Ingesting too much zinc can lead to changes in the way iron works in your body, anemia, low copper levels and low levels of "good" HDL cholesterol, according to ACS. It also can cause leukopenia, or a low white blood cell count, according to the National Institutes of Health. Zinc also reduces your body’s ability to absorb antibiotics. Doses of 150 to 450 mg daily of zinc are linked to such effects.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

maybe I am remembering what he said incorrectly...lol....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, it is scary giving it to them.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

*parallels*



goathiker said:


> Okay, it's everyone above the 43rd parallel should take 400 mg and above the 51st should take 600 mg.
> 
> 2 cups alfalfa pellets, 1 cup 18% chow, and 1 cup whole oats comes out to 15% protein.
> 2 cups alfalfa pellets, 1 cup 18% chow, and 1 cup beet pulp pellets is 12% protein.


Ok, I live in west Texas way below the 43rd parallel, so no wonder I feed my goats differently!!! Ha, down here I feed 2 lbs coastal hay and 1 cup of grain twice daily. They are good so far except for a run of the scours last summer when I tried switching their feed. Then I gave them some enzyme liquid and they got well.

Good luck,everyone. Love reading about your times with the goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

alright...I just ordered Zinpro 40. Says 1.25 grams per head per day. Can be used for other livestock too...I'm going to try it on my buck and my doe with the flaky udder.

Oh and to rectify...Dave said he takes 200% zinc daily.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Taking too much zinc can cause vomiting, nausea, loss of appetite, diarrhea, headaches and abdominal cramps, according to ODS. Adults should take in no more than 40 mg zinc daily. Taking in excessive amounts, such as 4 g zinc gluconate, which equals 570 mg elemental zinc, can lead to severe vomiting within 30 minutes. Zinc overdose can lead to kidney failure that will cause death, according to ACS.
> You can suffer zinc due to a single overdose or by ingesting too much zinc over a period of time, according to ACS. If you are seeking to boost your immune system, taking too much zinc will backfire. Overdose will lead to a weakened immune system as well as fatigue, chills and fever. If you take high doses over long periods of time, you may also increase your risk for urinary tract problems such as infections. An intake of 100 to 300 mg daily can cause chronic toxicity, according to the Sloan-Kettering Memorial Cancer Center in New York. Ingesting more than 100 mg daily may increase your risk of prostate cancer
> Ingesting too much zinc can lead to changes in the way iron works in your body, anemia, low copper levels and low levels of "good" HDL cholesterol, according to ACS. It also can cause leukopenia, or a low white blood cell count, according to the National Institutes of Health. Zinc also reduces your body's ability to absorb antibiotics. Doses of 150 to 450 mg daily of zinc are linked to such effects.


So Jill...do you think Zinpro 40 is a bad thing? It's reviewed as increasing milk yield and boosting immune systems. It states when given as directed there is no possibility of overdose.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I really like zinpro. It comes in powder form. I used to get it for the alpacas and you only had to use like a quarter teaspoon. I think they have it packaged for dogs now so you could probably guesstimate a dosage and adjust as necessary.


I got some zinpro 40...the recommended dose for goats is 1-1.5 *grams* a day...I weighed it out and 1 gram is 1/2 tsp.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Updated pics of Alex...still a ways to go with his skin/coat. I'll be giving him his third copper bolus soon...and he was started on Zinpro 40 at 1/2 tsp a day.

But he's gained 85 lbs so 4.25 a week since I got him. He is much stronger and so are his horns (the one that was loose is not loose anymore) Starting to back off the feed a little now, He gets 2 cups alfalfa pellets, 1 cup sweet 18,1 cup calf manna, 1 cup whole oats, and 1 cup beet pulp. He won't eat loose minerals very well but he did when he first got here...sigh...and he won't touch kelp at all.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh and he's 3 inches taller....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow Stephanie!! He's looking better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He looks so much better! Great job! I guess he's not a brown goat after all.. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

But the bald spots!! They drive me crazy! I am hoping the Zinpro will kick in soon....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

His hair does seem "singed", I think Lacie said it would look that way...so I think it's zinc deficiency as well as copper.


----------



## LGFarm01 (Jul 22, 2014)

Other then price, how did you determine which Zinpro to use?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I asked on here  I got mine from website linked below..12.00 for a lb to try it out first. I give 1/2 tsp daily on feed.

http://www.jollygerman.com/livestock/index.shtml


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Vit E encourages hair and skin growth, so you could add that to his diet along with the zinpro. You may he able to find Vit E liquid or tablets for easier dosing...you may have already gone over this, but just in case lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have vit e capsules...he gets one with his sel/e gel monthly...not sure how many to give...I'm thinking rice bran oil would work similarly?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is now eating the kelp


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Great, that will help his coat a bunch.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is improving!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen  It's a long haul with him...can't wait to see his new coat! I just copper bolused him again last Sunday so now with that, the kelp and the zinc....ray:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Zinc?? I wonder if my goats need that!... What's the point in loose minerals if we have to add minerals to their diet anyway?? Lol


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The 4 main minerals goats need are Selenium, Magnesium, Copper and Zinc. Mineral mixes that are sulfate or oxide based are the least effective. Thats typically why you have to do bolusing, bo-se, zinc as well. If you can find a mix that is amino acid complex based (payback 16-8 goat mineral) or carbonate based, they are easily absorbed. The selenium in all mixes that I know of are the same base so bo-se twice a year is still a good idea.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How's Manna Pro Dave? http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/manna-proreg;-goat-mineraltrade;-supplement-8-lb


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its not to bad. Ingredients are listed in order from the most to the least. So when you see it say copper sulfate above amino acid complex, then you know that there is more sulfate then amino acid base. But just the fact that they have it in the amino acid base is good. I believe at 1.5% copper and it being more sulfate based you will still need to bolus. And with the selenium only at 12 ppm, you will absolutely need to give bo-se at least twice a year to compensate unless you live in a higher selenium area and they have access to locale hay / pasture.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, right now I copper bolus 3-4 times a year and selenium/e gel once a month...


----------

